
China is now monitoring employees’ brainwaves and emotions - baddash
https://www.fastcompany.com/40565528/china-is-now-monitoring-employees-brainwaves-and-emotions
======
captainbland
Reading this being in the west is just like watching the oncoming tide.
Remember when we thought "a great firewall of China? How crazy!"... And then
Australia got one, we found out about PRISM, ISPs in the UK have basically
obligated to implement the equivalent thing since about 2013.

Now is a good time to unionise, that's all I'm saying.

